

What Makes Girls Fall In Love With Computers And Code? - kirtijthorat
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/29/what-makes-girls-fall-in-love-with-computers-and-code/

======
kirtijthorat
Also highly recommended to read the TechCrunch article titled "Why Tech’s
Hottest Companies Want To Hire More Female Engineers" at:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/06/why-tech-companies-
hiring-f...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/06/why-tech-companies-hiring-
female-engineers/)

